# What's your favorite Victoria's Secret scent?



## starrppl (Dec 24, 2005)

MY favorite is LOVE SPELL!!

so nice and fruity.....mmmm.........

but all of victoria's secret scents are nice IMO...so i always have a hard time deciding which one to buy...lol


----------



## bunni (Dec 25, 2005)

i used to like love spell but once i got the spray after using the lotion for a while i got tired of it. I like the strawberry and champane lotion. its yummy. :icon_conf


----------



## Beth32 (Dec 25, 2005)

*hi and merry christmas to everyone!!!!!!!!*

*My totally fave scent from Victorias Secret is Very Sexy...my husband ABSOLUTELY loves it.......he melts when I wear it. I also really really like Basic Instinct in the dark purple bottle....it smells very sexy also. But I really enjoy the Heavenly...it smells so nice....I got Very Sexy and a small bottle of Heavenly for Christmas from my hubby!*

*Hope everyone is having a very peaceful holiday!*

*Love, Beth*


----------



## chipzahoy (Dec 25, 2005)

I used to have Sweet Temptation but it just got way TOO sweet.. yuck. I'm wanting to try the Vanilla Lace one now.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 25, 2005)

Love Spell is my favorite, too! I had a friend that would always wear it and it intoxicated me so I bought it for myself. Somehow I seemed to enjoy it more on her. :icon_eek:


----------



## kaeisme (Dec 26, 2005)

love the Strawberries &amp; Cream..but it's so strong ..a little goes a VERY long way.


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 26, 2005)

SO IN LOVE AND BREATHLESS PErfume or amber romace lotion


----------



## LindaA (Dec 26, 2005)

Love Amber Romance in the Garden line and most all of the fine fragrances. Heavenly, I guess, is my favorite, but maybe that's because that's what I'm wearing right now. :icon_lol:


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 26, 2005)

Not really a fan but I got Love Spell and Pear something as gifts. They both smell good.


----------



## Liz (Dec 27, 2005)

mine was lovespell and one of the angel scents


----------



## bunni (Dec 27, 2005)

i owned a very sexy last year, but it got tiring, i get tired of perfumes and stop using them, the only so far i don't get tired of is the green tea notes.


----------



## yumi (Jan 24, 2006)

i like dream angels


----------



## anne7 (Jan 24, 2006)

I haven't tried a lot, but I love the Vanilla Lace and Amber Romance body sprays, and the Heavenly EDT. A lot of their lotions kind of make me sick after a while because they are so cloying sometimes.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 24, 2006)

I like Heavenly a lot, I dont have it anymore though, I need to get some more.


----------



## stellar_stina (Jan 24, 2006)

LOVE SPELL, HANDS DOWN.... i have everything love spell, and i even keep a set of the lotion and spray at my desk at work... and also a set in my car, hehe


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 24, 2006)

Haven't used VS in awhile but I also used to :icon_love love spell. Into BBW now or TBS.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 26, 2006)

i pretty much love all of their perfume except the very sexy2.


----------



## tashbash (Jan 27, 2006)

LOVE SPELL!!!!! And I also love Heavenly. My husband got me the gift set for Christmas and I love it!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 27, 2006)

No doubt, Love Spell. That is intoxicating. I firmly believe it hypnotises men!


----------



## Leony (Jan 27, 2006)

Definitely Love spell!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 27, 2006)

Honestly I don't like any VS scents. To my nose they smell too mass-market and synthetic. :icon_redf


----------



## LindaA (Jan 28, 2006)

Just thought I'd add VS has a new Garden fragrance -- forst one in a long time. I did see it has a grapefruit note, but can't remember the others.


----------



## MaraNFla (Jan 30, 2006)

Love Spell, Romantic Wish, Secret Crush, and Endless love. Got the free sample of Body By Victoria, it's ok, but a bit to clean smelling for me!


----------



## Tesia (Feb 5, 2006)

i absolutely love love spell !!


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 5, 2006)

My favorite is the perfume called pink!! It smells sooo good and i love the glitter duster thing in that fragrance!


----------



## pale_fading_sun (Feb 18, 2006)

I love the following:

~ Sweet Temptation

~ Pink Passion

~ Strawberries &amp; Champagne


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2006)

i was at VS last night and didn't smell one i liked! yuck!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

i love LOVE SPELL:icon_love


----------



## exoticchica (Feb 23, 2006)

Angels Heavenly, hands down and my boyfriend loves it on me. I was desperate to try their Halo and Divine and they didn't smell as pretty to me, until the drydown, both smelled like Heavenly! I also smelled the Pink which seems like a nice scent, I'm not a big fan of the Garden scents, except Vanilla Lace.


----------



## xsteph (Feb 25, 2006)

love spelllll deffff

very sexy for her is nice also.


----------



## Jordan0326 (Mar 2, 2006)

Strawberries &amp; Champagne!


----------



## kevinslilcutie (Mar 2, 2006)

*Love Spell! :icon_chee *


----------



## spazbaby (Mar 2, 2006)

My favorite VS scent EVER was Tranquil Breeze, but they discontinued it a few years ago. My current favorite is Love Spell. I was a big fan of Amber Romance but I used it so much (including shampoo and conditioner) that my nose doesn't pick up on how lovely it is anymore.


----------



## LuckyMe (Mar 2, 2006)

The people who work at VS call Love Spell "Love Stinks" because either you like it or you dont and it you do you evetually wont cause it is so sweet that is wears on you fast.


----------



## lilfireball (Mar 2, 2006)

My favorite scent from Victoria's Secret is Heavenly. :icon_chee 

Linz


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 2, 2006)

omg yes!! i used to LOVE love spell in high school and i bought a new bottle before i moved just because i figured i would still like it--i went to spray it the other day and it made me nauseous...trying to off-load it on my little sister.

i like crisper/"clean" (is that the word for it?) scents now like b&amp;bw "cotton breeze" or whatever the name is.

i need to go to VS and find a new scent though...


----------



## Leony (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi, welcome to makeupTalk forum Jordan0326  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 3, 2006)

Love Spell, Heavenly &amp; Divine.

And Welcome Jordan!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blaquepooky (Mar 3, 2006)

My favorite VS scent is definately Love Spell but Strawberries and Champagne is a close second.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 10, 2006)

I like very sexy - both of them. Guys love this smell :whistling:

I also like Amber Romance.

I knid of like basic instinct, but not to the point that I would buy it. I enjoy my sample though.


----------



## XDelicateX (Mar 10, 2006)

I love Victoria's Secret's Love Spell and Sweet Temptation. They smell so good.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

I haven't sniff tested anything other than Strawberries and Champagne.


----------



## Purity05 (Mar 12, 2006)

Heavenly is my all time favorite Victoria Secret sent. Oh yea Amber Romance smells nice.


----------



## daizy (Mar 20, 2006)

vanilla lace for sure but my s.o. hates it.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 20, 2006)

My favorites are Pear Glace, Endless Love, and Forbidden Fantasy.:clap


----------



## iluvMUA (Mar 30, 2006)

I LOVE Vanilla Lace, smells soooooooooooooooooooooooo good!

I also really like Love Spell and Pure Seduction.


----------



## glamslam (Apr 1, 2006)

I like Love Spell too... but I loved Secret Crush. I don't think they make that one anymore??


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 13, 2006)

Vanilla Lace!!!!


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

the green bottle .. .cant remember the name ..


----------



## xsteph (Apr 18, 2006)

pear glace?


----------



## Saja (Apr 18, 2006)

Is there one called heavenly angels? I remember it being somthing like that...it was a sample....


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 10, 2008)

I smelled this line of fragrances today. La Senza now carries VS stuff! All the perfumes smell fab. Do the body mists last long or am I better off getting an EDP?


----------



## ADMpleasure (Jan 11, 2008)

Very Sexy and Heavenly


----------



## Colorlicious (Jan 11, 2008)

mine is Body by Victoria


----------



## revei (Jan 11, 2008)

Love Spell


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought the Strawberries and Champagne perfume, shower gel and lotion today. Love them all- can wait to use the shower gel!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 12, 2008)

Strawberries and Champagne

Pear Glace

Amber Romance

Very Sexy

Sexy Little Things ( The packaging whistles!)

So In Love

Breathless

Pink.

Body BV

I really like VS scents as you can see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beaglette (Jan 12, 2008)

I LOVE Halo but it's been discountinued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They have it at the SAS, however and I got the 4.7 ounce bottle for $14. Then I had to get some 2.5 ounce bottles for $12 simply just to have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I bought Heavenly, Divine, Pink Fruity whatever it's called and a Pink gift set as well. I should be set for perfume for a little while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Warmly,

beaglette


----------



## winnie38 (Jan 14, 2008)

Love Spell, for sure.


----------



## mandy_ (Jan 15, 2008)

Love spell is my absolute favorite.

I also like Dream Angels Heavenly and Divine. And Pink Fresh&amp;Clean. :]


----------



## nuberianne (Jan 20, 2008)

I shopped in VS during the holiday season for the first time in a long time. I was totally blown away by all the good smelling fragrances. Some of my favorites are all of the Dream Angels, Supermodel, and appletini.


----------



## CGBee (Jan 21, 2008)

dream angels divine

dream angels heavenly

sexy little things (the bottle that purs)


----------



## ember (Jan 21, 2008)

Love spell is my favorite off all the victoria secret scents because it is quite mild. And also the scent of love spell doesn't irritate my nose not like other perfume scents.


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 22, 2008)

Amber Romance!! love it!

Secret 55 is amazing as well!


----------



## Pebl (Jan 22, 2008)

Amber Romance

Endless Love

Pear Glace


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2008)

vanilla lace.

and the beauty rush sprays -- juiced berry and passion fruit pop.


----------



## Estrelinha (Jan 31, 2008)

Pear Glace!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 1, 2008)

I love Amber Romance!!! I only wear it for a little at a time so I won't get tired of it.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 1, 2008)

vistorias secret pink is my favorite....and the body spray tupes i like secret crush


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 1, 2008)

Haven't used any vs scents in a while, but i used to love amber romance, love spell, and heavenly perfume.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 1, 2008)

I like Pink the most, but unfortuanately I'm allegic to it, so it's pure seduction.


----------



## tiffberry (Feb 4, 2008)

LOVE SPELL IS AMAZING. but i've stopped using vs fragrances for a while now though.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine is dream angels and secret crush.


----------



## VeganChick (Feb 10, 2008)

The only one I've tried is Secret by Victoria's Secret and I looove it! I have a teensy bottle.


----------



## Maysie (Feb 10, 2008)

Heavenly, pear glace, and love spell.


----------



## Nenah2008 (Feb 12, 2008)

Passionate Kisses but it's discontinued. I hate when they do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fawp (Feb 12, 2008)

Amber Romance. My absolute fave.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 12, 2008)

^ Ooh I love Amber Romance. My fave (of the ones I've tried) would be either Amber Romance or Heavenly, which I'm wearing now as a matter of fact. Love Spell is overrated imo.


----------



## ms_fash10nista (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm in love with Succulent, from the Mood collection...


----------



## Luann (Feb 15, 2008)

IN ITLAY IS POSSIBLE TO BUY VICTORIA 'S SECRET PRODUCTS ONLY BY EBAY

:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Kasha (Feb 16, 2008)

I love the Appletini Body Mist. Smells yummy.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 16, 2008)

I also love the strawberries and cream ! mmm! Love spell is the best by far ! I just ran out actually haha... I also just tried they're supermodel shimmering lotion and its soo beautiful and sheen gives a great glow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## xEdenx (Feb 16, 2008)

pure seduction

heavenly

pear glacee


----------



## Jinx (Feb 16, 2008)

Vanilla Lace for sure.

I've been wearing it since way backk when they only had the 4-5 fragrances then they discontinued it to make for for the Angles line and the newer fragrances and as soon as I heard it was to be discontinued, I sent all my male friends out to buy up as much as they could get their hands on- I ended up with more than 2 cases of it!

It lasted for 2 years and then when I was on my last bottle (the old kinda rounded half moon sorta shaped bottle), they brought it back in the straight bottles they have been using ever since.

It is my absolute siggy scent; I have sniffed others but this has such a nice, true vanilla scent that reminds people of cookies and cakes and warmth! I just love it!


----------



## MyMaria (Feb 22, 2008)

*Whispering Mist. *But they phased it out! Boohoo!

Now I just use LOVE SPELL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

Heavenly!! I absolutely LOVE this scent!


----------



## daisy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

Pure Seduction all the way! Everytime I wear it my bf wants to jump my bones lol.

I also like PINK, it never gets old and everytime I wear it out in public ppl always ask me what I'm wearing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fragranza (Mar 29, 2009)

so far my favourite one is Dream Angels Heavenly


----------



## BUCKEYE_GIRL (Mar 29, 2009)

My favorite is Rapture. Everytime I wear it I get compliments.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

vanilla lace!!!!


----------



## katyara (Mar 7, 2010)

Strawberry Fizz for sure. All of my friends try to sneak the bottles away from me haha.


----------



## Minka (Mar 7, 2010)

Noir Body Mist, Sexy Little Things Body Mist and Love Spell and Chocolate Craving.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 13, 2010)

Very sexy, no doubt.


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Honey Do! is my favorite; Love Spell and Sweet Temptation are pretty nice too...I liked the limited edition Apple (Green apple? NOT appletini) scent too...they don't last too long on me, so I don't get tired of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkixoxoxo (Apr 8, 2010)

Heavenly!


----------



## Nails (Apr 9, 2010)

Heavenly all the way as well! Its a wonderful scent.


----------



## Minka (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm gonna have to add Lemon Paradise to my list of faves because I have the whole set and it smells SO amazing!

My all time fave was Winterberry, but it's been discontinued.


----------



## BeautyCrackHead (Apr 25, 2010)

Very sexy,Sexy little things, y Pink


----------



## Leylani (May 2, 2010)

Dream Angels Heavenly, it`s such an easy scent to wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilscorpio (May 7, 2010)

Love spell is my fav...My mom bought me one a few days from their pink line...its vanilla and shea butter. It smells divine.


----------



## rose white (May 9, 2010)

Definitely Love Spell. I get a lot of compliments whenever I wear it.


----------



## HisBunny (May 9, 2010)

*Sweet DayDream! &amp;&amp;&amp; PINK!!!*


----------



## kayley123 (May 10, 2010)

Love Spell is nice, too, and Pure Seduction! None of these last long though...Ah I think I remembered its Juicy Apple or Juicy Green Apple that was an LE scent...Anybody else like Honey Do?


----------



## Vika43 (May 27, 2010)

Pure Seduction


----------



## abctalkout (May 28, 2010)

Love Spell is my favorite, too!


----------



## Aib2iy5j (Jun 9, 2010)

Love Spell is my favorite


----------



## Tyari (Jul 11, 2010)

my absolute fave is Strawberries and Champagne.


----------



## gemprincess (Jul 17, 2010)

I love their Forever Romance but it's been discontinued ;( Luckily, I still have a bottle left


----------



## loveiswatching (Jul 21, 2010)

I just wrote about a few Victoria's Secret Pink body sprays in my blog: Taste of Pink

Check it out?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 21, 2010)

There's an Angel's perfume I like but can't remember the name. But I really LOVE the coconut passion (prolly not the name either) lotion and wash.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 22, 2010)

the only one i've ever tried is love spell. i wanna try some scents from the pink line..


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 22, 2010)

I work at Victoria's Secret and I work in the every section of the store. Also beauty and fragance section we have different fragances but different name brands. My favorite are:

Dream Angels -- Heavenly

Pink -- NEW Shine Pink or our NEW fragance Sunny and Happy

Secret Gardens -- Love Spell or One Night In Paris [ in our Secret Gardens we have a special you can get 3 for $24 or 6 for $30 mix and match with any of your frangances. We also have your favorite secret gardens scent in shampoo and conditioner and hairspray]

Beauty Rush - Juiced Red Berry

Sexy Little Things - NEW Tease

And our mens fragance - Very Sexy For Men 1

IF YOU PURCHASE ANYTHING IN PINK YOU CAN GET A FREE MINI PINK DOG WHILE SUPPLIES LAST AT YOUR LOCAL VICTORIA SECRET PINK STORE.. ILL POST UP SPECIALS AND GIFT WITH PURCHASE.


----------



## aquarian_moon (Jul 22, 2010)

Love Spell


----------



## mmagirl (Jul 22, 2010)

I really love most of all them...but my top fav are the Love Spell, Pear, Dream Angels, and the very sexy for her and the very sexy for him..for my hubby.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flipshawtii (Jul 27, 2010)

I dislike Love Spell. Every nose is different. I also have had small samples of Heavenly which I thought would suit people older than me.

I've got to say I still love Pure Seduction &amp; the whole Beauty Rush Double Mist ones. I use Pure Seduction on nights out and try out the Double Mists at the store when I want to smell like candy.


----------



## Beauty225 (Aug 22, 2010)

Coconut passion is my all time favorite!


----------



## coralluv (Aug 24, 2010)

i like dream heavenly, very sexy, endless love spray, any of the beauty rush double mist


----------



## costablu (Sep 6, 2010)

I like most of VS's scents. They're good at making scents that appeal or at least are tolerable to most people. However, Love Spell is a classic to me! That's the one that can do no wrong!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonjoursydney (Dec 6, 2010)

From their fragrances, I like Noir.

From the garden scents, I like Endless Love &amp; Strawberries and Champagne


----------



## cinderella (Dec 13, 2010)

I like Very Sexy NOW


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 13, 2010)

I love alot of the scents they have, my favorite being strawberries and champagne.


----------



## NeutraKris (Feb 26, 2011)

Heavenly was my first VS fragrance and I still adore it to this day! Even the mist version is enticing! The only other VS scent I've tried has been Love Spell and it's okay. I want to try their The Body Mist and Pink with a Splash.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 2, 2011)

Heavenly is my favorite perfume by VS.........The splashes I love are Love Spell and most definitely Pure Seduction (love love love it!!!!!!)


----------

